# Baby food in Bangkok? Is organic really organic?



## savagen

I'm coming to BKK for 10 days and wanted some advice on how to prepare food for a 9 month old. I won't have a blender as we will be staying in a hotel. 

1) Is organic food really organic?
2) How safe are the 5* hotel restaurants? Could I feed fruit/avocado etc that I purchased at the hotel to a baby?

Any other recommendations?

Thanks!
Nicole


----------



## KhwaamLap

savagen said:


> I'm coming to BKK for 10 days and wanted some advice on how to prepare food for a 9 month old. I won't have a blender as we will be staying in a hotel.
> 
> 1) Is organic food really organic?
> 2) How safe are the 5* hotel restaurants? Could I feed fruit/avocado etc that I purchased at the hotel to a baby?
> 
> Any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nicole


How organic is it in any other country? I think if you buy from a supermarket, then odds are fairly good. Anywhere else, then not so. How many hotels do you think shop at Tesco? The same is always true in any country - wash the fruit/veg before cooking. Peel it if its peelable.

If you are really worried, then why not just use a good quality tinned baby food for the few weeks you are here.


----------



## savagen

Thanks for your response. Australian guidelines are pretty strict when it comes to organic in Australia - the industry is pretty tightly regulated. I'm not sure if the same is true of places in Asia.

I've also heard that Asia has very lax standards on fertilization techniques and the use of pesticides for produce in general. So therefore I am interested in possibly trying organic for making baby food.

I'm coming on Wednesday for a holiday for 10 days but am then moving to Bangkok in April, so wondering what is the best way in general to feed the baby. She's never had anything in a jar up to now so I would like to prepare her meals if at all possible.


----------



## Winkie

savagen said:


> Thanks for your response. Australian guidelines are pretty strict when it comes to organic in Australia - the industry is pretty tightly regulated. I'm not sure if the same is true of places in Asia.
> 
> I've also heard that Asia has very lax standards on fertilization techniques and the use of pesticides for produce in general. So therefore I am interested in possibly trying organic for making baby food.
> 
> I'm coming on Wednesday for a holiday for 10 days but am then moving to Bangkok in April, so wondering what is the best way in general to feed the baby. She's never had anything in a jar up to now so I would like to prepare her meals if at all possible.


There is organic food in Thai Supermarkets (certainly not all of them), and you will have to take a chance 'how truly organic' it really is.

You can get 'more' organic produce at places like Villa Market, where som of it is flown in from Western Countries - however, then its less fresh, and horrendously expensive.

We use the local organic produce, when its available which certainly does not have the same standards as any of the western countries. We also buy (when we can) from the wel markets - the produce is certainlynot organic, but it is much much fresher than anywhere else. I've also noticed that produced from wet markets (although very fresh), only last a few days. Howver, produce from Supermarkets, even though a little less fresh, will ast for weeks and weeks. I'm quite certain that supermarket fresh produce is irradiated, so I try to avoid when possible (of course not possible in many instances).

You can also get Ptesticide Free produce, not quite organic, but hopefully better, and Hydroponic Vegetables - again with these, you do take a change, how good are they really? How much of a commerical exercise is it?. Some supermarkets (very few) explain what the different categories mean, and Peticide Free (if I remember well, which mostly I don't), is only Pesticed Free (and maybe not totally), it still will be subject to Chemical Fertiliser

There is one Organic Restaurant on Sukhumvit road, probably more. Other restaurants, I am sure, will focus either on good taste or low cost (dpending on the quality of restaurants).

If you are interested, Thailand is a country full of wondeful herbs, that can certainly help to boost the immune system, and help to detoxify the body. So whilst you can not be totally sure of what you are eating, and must accept that it will probably be lower quality than you would like or expect, you can at least do many things to help the body maintain its own health.

If your focus is on a truly healthy lifestyle, then the air quality in my opinion, is of greater concern than what you eat. 

Hope the info helps you.

Winkie


----------

